# Sternreiter Alarm Clock



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got one of these for Christmas. I had a chinese made westclox that was extremely poorly made (nylon gears o|) it broke after a month and I had been looking for a new one. This one is quite well made has quite a bit of weight to it. The alarm goes off exactly on time (unlike the westclox which had about a 10 minute range :roll. Hopefully it will bring me many years of use. I'll post how well it keeps time after I can monitor it for a day or two.

Here some pictures:


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!

It appears to be running rather fast (about 2 minutes a day) which I can deal with if it's consistent. There is a regulagtion lever on the back so I may try that after it's "broken in" for a few days.


----------



## eltejano (Mar 2, 2006)

cavallino33: I know you said that was a gift, but did the gift giver pick that up locally by any chance? (I'm a bit north of you). That's a nice clock and I may want to go pick one up. just curious... thanks


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

I asked, they didn't get it locally but they got it from alarmclocksonline.com. 

Also it is running quite well now with a slight adjustment and a few days running it's around -20 seconds/day area which is quite tolerable for me.


----------



## eltejano (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks for the site info- and update on the clock


----------

